# meyer e47 c valve question



## dwilken (Dec 13, 2015)

i just bought an old rig to plow driveway. is a meyer e47. won't go left or right. guy who sold it to me says valve is sticking. solenoid works, got magnetic pull. my problem, the thread on the valve stem which holds the nut which holds the coil on is peened over. i can't unscrew the nut and lift solenoid off. what happens if i spin nut, stem and all. will i be wrecking something inside????


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Carefully split the nut with a hack saw.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

if a slick stick make sure it is working...can not be rough on them...check connections, have someone operate and wiggle test them, be careful


----------



## dwilken (Dec 13, 2015)

*thanks*

thanks guys, gonna work on it tomorrow


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

dwilken;2073506 said:


> i just bought an old rig to plow driveway. is a meyer e47. won't go left or right. guy who sold it to me says valve is sticking. solenoid works, got magnetic pull. my problem, the thread on the valve stem which holds the nut which holds the coil on is peened over. i can't unscrew the nut and lift solenoid off. what happens if i spin nut, stem and all. will i be wrecking something inside????


No left or right is not a valve issue. Pump only needs the motor to run to go left. Need to check quick connects, especially if pump sound like it is under pressure. Check crossover and pilot check valve. Guy on here recently had same issue on a new to him pump and pilot check was missing.

But to answer your other question if you snap the stud off the top of the valve, the valve will need replaced. If you do manage to get the nut off add some anti-seize before reinstalling.


----------



## dwilken (Dec 13, 2015)

*changed c*

i had to cut the stud so i replaced the c valve and coil. nothing changed. the plow jumps (trys to move) when i stick right, but can't go any where cause it's far right already. when left, nothing. can hear motor/pump. what if i switch the quick connect hoses. if it's one of them, will i lose my up and down but gain right and left.?????


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

dwilken;2077718 said:


> i had to cut the stud so i replaced the c valve and coil. nothing changed. the plow jumps (trys to move) when i stick right, but can't go any where cause it's far right already. when left, nothing. can hear motor/pump. what if i switch the quick connect hoses. if it's one of them, will i lose my up and down but gain right and left.?????


With the blade up can you angle it by hand? Are you sure your hoses are hooked up correctly? Up and down circuitry is completely internal, no changes to hose will affect these features.


----------



## dwilken (Dec 13, 2015)

*yes*

yes hoses are hooked up as in the pic. no i can not turn plow by hand. haven't had time to look at anything else as it's been raining last couple of days.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

dwilken;2078328 said:


> yes hoses are hooked up as in the pic. no i can not turn plow by hand. haven't had time to look at anything else as it's been raining last couple of days.


Try connecting the hoses together then try moving the plow. Need to get the blade back to center so you can see if it is actually moving since you said it is stuck hard right. You can also try hooking the hoses up without the quick connects to eliminate them as a possible cause.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

might be a coupling issue if not try.
put the left side of the blade against a pole. while holding the switch put some pressure on the plow by putting the truck in gear. maybe its stuck


----------



## dwilken (Dec 13, 2015)

*did it*

tried the telephone pole this morn. nothing budged. i have to assume it worked at one point. i bought it from a landscaping/snow removal company. they rebuilt the pump middle of last season. hoses look brand new.


----------



## dwilken (Dec 13, 2015)

to connect the hoses together, you mean disconnect them each and then connect them to each other with a coupler???? sorry for my silly questions, hydraulics is the one thing i've never worked on. i'm an HVAC refrigeration, pipefitter guy.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

dwilken;2078855 said:


> to connect the hoses together, you mean disconnect them each and then connect them to each other with a coupler???? sorry for my silly questions, hydraulics is the one thing i've never worked on. i'm an HVAC refrigeration, pipefitter guy.


Yes, hook the hoses to each other. This should allow the blade to be moved by hand. If you still can't move it it could be coupler issue, binding in plow or rams. Has the plow ever angled with this pump?


----------



## dwilken (Dec 13, 2015)

*yes*

yes the plow has angled with this pump. original set up, old system with new hoses and rebuilt pump. i had a hell of a time getting hoses off. once off, i could not connect them to each other. had to push ball in on one hose to get it back on original fitting. tried to hook them together again after pushing ball in to relieve some pressure. still couldn't get them together. makes me think that hose is blocking things.or should i go to pilot piston????


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Take the hose couplers off the angle cylinders and see if you can move it.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

dwilken;2079013 said:


> yes the plow has angled with this pump. original set up, old system with new hoses and rebuilt pump. i had a hell of a time getting hoses off. once off, i could not connect them to each other. had to push ball in on one hose to get it back on original fitting. tried to hook them together again after pushing ball in to relieve some pressure. still couldn't get them together. makes me think that hose is blocking things.or should i go to pilot piston????


If they are the ball type coupler they are junk, you want the pin style.


----------



## dwilken (Dec 13, 2015)

*can't*

can not move it with hoses off


----------



## dwilken (Dec 13, 2015)

*crossover relief*

just took cross over relief apart- found broken spring. , screwed the main asseambly up getting it out. it had been stripped. ordering whole assembly. will let ya's know


----------



## dwilken (Dec 13, 2015)

*new crossover kit- no luck*

just installed the new crossover kit. still no left. next is couplers i guess. don';t know how to check pilot/check valve


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

dwilken;2082460 said:


> just installed the new crossover kit. still no left. next is couplers i guess. don';t know how to check pilot/check valve


If you are building pressure in the lines I wouldn't worry about the pilot check. Take the couplers off and connect the hoses directly to pump and rams. If the plow will now angle the couplers are the problem. But most important is you need to get the plow back to center at the least so you can see what it is doing. Stuck hard right makes it hard to diagnose.


----------



## dwilken (Dec 13, 2015)

*finally fixed*

had some time today finally. put new couplers on and viola, it works. that was it all along. thanks for all the help. if i can help someone just let me know. i'm an hvac/refrig/electrical guy-dave


----------

